# Touring to include czech republic



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We are off on 28th Feb on a tour. We are hoping the weather will get above freezing. The hope is to travel to Poland via Dresden. Then swing down towards Bratislava. Take train and visit Vienna for a couple of days then return via czech republic on return route through Germany Luxembourg etc.

I have just come across the tolls for czech motorways, didn't have them last time I was there. We are over 3.5t but cannot seem to find prices. Would ideally like to avoid if possible. Does anybody have 1st hand knowledge, for example Nicholson, how easy is it to avoid the motorways?

Ian


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Try here http://www.premid.cz/ and here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-130441-tolls-in-the-czech-republic.html Chasper


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for that chasper,

Not cheap then £45 from German border towards Bratislava one way, lots and lots of info in there. Saw one thing which I think meant that it was obligatory to have the go box whether exempt or not. Motorhomes are seen as trucks.

Anyone been there recently that has any input?

Ian


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

My van is less than 3500kg so we just bought the 10 day pass for about 15 euro if my memory serves me well. Sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a small update found this info, seems very much like austria.

Motorhomes or campervans weighing over 3500kg will be monitored by an electronic premid toll box. Visitors will have to load credit onto the premid unit. Charges are variable depending on the number of axles and the emissions category of the engine and day of the week

Still looking.

Anyone been there recently? Over 3.5T

Ian


----------

